# Dallas Herf Tuesday 9/23



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We're back up at Stafford & Jones in Richardson for our end of month herf on Tuesday September 23rd. S&J is located on the NE corner of Plano and Campbell Roads in Richardson. We'll be in the lounge starting around 5pm. See yall there.


----------

